# looking for photos of 89-94 maximas with SE rims on it.helppp



## BIGPETEROCK29 (Dec 10, 2004)

HI fellas,im new to the nissan community,im about to buy myself a 91 maxima se.black on black fully loaded.ive seen these body styles with the newer 97-99 se rims on them and i think they look smoking :fluffy: .i only seen it once.so im wondering if anyone has pics of body style (89- 94) with the se rims on it.it would really help me alot.give me more of an idea of what it would look like,cause ive only seen it once and we were stopped at a light and he pulled off quick.haha please ladies and gentleman help me outtttt thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Why did you make multiple threads for this? Delete one; you do NOT need multiple threads.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Why did you make multiple threads for this? Delete one; you do NOT need multiple threads.


Regular members cannot delete threads.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

BIGPETEROCK29 said:


> HI fellas,im new to the nissan community,im about to buy myself a 91 maxima se.black on black fully loaded.ive seen these body styles with the newer 97-99 se rims on them and i think they look smoking :fluffy: .i only seen it once.so im wondering if anyone has pics of body style (89- 94) with the se rims on it.it would really help me alot.give me more of an idea of what it would look like,cause ive only seen it once and we were stopped at a light and he pulled off quick.haha please ladies and gentleman help me outtttt thanxxxxxxxx



go here u'll c plenty of pics of his car with the rims ur searching and alot of mods.


----------

